# 2008 foals...



## RJRMINIS (Jul 29, 2008)

Thought I would share the 3 foals we have had so far this year!

First at around a month premature we had "Boomerang" Born 5-20-08 He had some problems off the bat with his legs being so weak, so he is currently wearing *magic shoes* to keep him straight on his legs, his legs looked like boomerangs when he was born...one leg is alot better than the other, so he has had special attention from day one! He is pictured at 2 months old... He has a personality like no other!











Next we had RJR's Jumpin Junebug born 6-10-08 I was really surprised to have a solid jennet out of our Spotted girl Abby and our Ivory herdsire Blizzard! Last year she had a flashy spotted jennet....










Followed by RJR's Stars Spangled Banner born 7-12-08, This little jack is PERFECT...he is so sweet and I love his build and his spotting.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jul 29, 2008)

They are all huggably adorable! But, I think the third one should come and live with me!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice Michelle! i had a solid gray jennet out of my spotted jennet bred to a chocolate jack... and her full sister 2 years older was chocolate... i figured, the reason i got a solid gray donkey is because i already had 4 and i didn't want another one the same color



i would have been thrilled with either a chocolate or a spot so of course i got neither lol


----------



## crackerjackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

All so cute. Are you taking anyone to the fair next week?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 4, 2008)

Awww Michele, like usual you have some adorable foals this year. I am surprised to not see any ivories. OH!



this year.


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 4, 2008)

Awww!! It makes me want one!! They are all so cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Aug 4, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Awww Michele, like usual you have some adorable foals this year. I am surprised to not see any ivories. OH!
> 
> 
> 
> this year.


Well I still am expecting one for sure....so I am still hoping!


----------

